# DIY Wisdom Tooth Extraction



## RamblinRubyHowling

Any tips, besides that it is a stupid thing to do?


----------



## Magma

Opiates, a pair of pliers, opiates, a couples of strong folks... did I mention opiates?


----------



## farmer john

to add to what howlin jack said opiates 
just got mine out a bit ago they broke em with a drill then pulled em piece meal didnt hurt a bit with just novacaine (available from your local coke dealer labeled xylocaine) make sure u hit the painkillers tho afterwards do everything you can to avoid dry socket rinse with hydrogen peroxide lots and ice the first 24 then heat the rest of the time out


----------



## sleep

Don't do it! But if you really want to try read the book in the link below it tells the method for extracting teeth. Also for after care bite down on gauze for about 45 minutes to create a clot then leave it alone no mouth wash no tooth brushing and keep food away from it. The next day you can go back to business as usual just try not to eat with the hole in your gums.

http://www.hesperian.info/assets/wtndentist_2009/wtndentist_2009_ch11.pdf


----------



## cranberrydavid

Just be aware that if it goes wrong, it's going to be A LOT more painful, dangerous, and harder to fix than what you have now. Before you try something this crazy you should probably think about a plan for getting emergency help afterwards.


----------



## notconnerR

I would rather crack spange people for years to afford a wisdom tooth extraction at a dentist than try to do it myself.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Check around for clinic's people. I got my back right wisdom tooth extracted in Las Cruces New Mexico for a measly 15.00. It hurt like hell, but it was done by a professional dentist, and they gave me a script of vicodin's afterwards. I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself.....


----------



## steelcitybrew

you should definitely get some video of you pullin the bastards out. Theres nothing I wouldnt give to see someone giving it a try


----------



## ary

uhhhhh, diy's on thing, bein a dumbass is another, dont do it.... not only pain n bleeding, but a serious procedure like that n the likelyhood of those attempting to do it/receivin it are peeerrrrdddy dirty, infections are the biggest thing...theres plenty of things to kill pain available to anyone n everyone, but not many supplies are at the disposal of brokeass kids to stop infections from gettin to your bloodstream n given the amount of blood vessels in the mouth (think of how much u bleed when brush after not brushin for a while, n thats just a toothbrush) the probability of serious infections is staggering, n once its in your bloodstream, its str8 to your heart, n then ur dead, n its not a quick death either....i agree with notconner, spange it up haha, or self medicate for the pain... which most of us do anyway whether our wisdom teeth hurt or not. im 22 n my teeth hurt like a bitch years ago, n now they are fine. my wisdom teeth are partially impacted n they hurt for a few weeks a few times a year, its not that bad..... n if u DO do it, nitrous or ether would be veeeeeeerrrryyyy handy for the procedure....


----------



## spoon

Trying to extract a wisdom tooth is a total no go. Trying to take out any back teeth in general is just going to be trouble. Most likely just end up breaking the tooth and probably other teeth around it. The old plier method like for front teeth just won't work. Even some dentists and all their special tools and skills still have some trouble and take more than a few minutes to take out a wisdom tooth. Even if you manage to get the tooth out there will be a big freaking hole and lots of blood and pain for days.


----------



## Kalalau

go to austin there's a clinical research place there that will pay you to try painkillers to take your wisdom teeth out.


----------



## badtummy

i wouldn't recommend it. i pulled my one of my ex's molar teeth under a bridge many years ago. it was already broken and cutting his mouth up. he got shitfaced first and took a bunch of pills. he couldn't find his dick by the time we got started, but as soon as i pulled that tooth out, he seemed to sober up. we had boosted some pliers from a hardware store. the tooth just shattered into a few pieces. i tried pulling each of them out while my buddy held up a flashlight. thought i got them all, but apparently didn't...

several days later we slept in the county hospital for two days waiting for him to be seen. his shit got so infected and he was so goddamn sick. it was a terrible idea. i guess when you pull the tooth, it usually cracks and leaves pieces deeper under the gums. so even if you don't see anything else there, there could be shards of tooth left behind.

the next time he needed a tooth fixed, i just filed it down with a sturdy metal file. it was another broken tooth that was scraping his tongue and cheek. filing it down caused him no problems for the rest of the time i knew the dude.

bigger cities have public services for this kind of shit--family clinics, county dental clinics, dental schools, etc. the latter will do it free since you're like their lab monkey. they might fuck your mouth up, but if they do, they'll send you somewhere to get it done. i know they do it at USC in LA.


----------

